# Apedale - Reclaimed coal mine



## Bobbo (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are a few tentative steps back into film photography.

The Film was Ilford HP5 plus developed myself and scanned from the negatives.

All criticisms welcome.

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't care what anyone says, there's no better 35mm film on the market than Ilford!  (Although I prefer FP4)  Nice images, but I would suggest cloning out the lower leg and forearm in #6.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah those skies look familiar as i use HP5 and also develop myself..

what developer did you use out of interest? scans look good to me.


----------



## Bobbo (Jun 21, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> what developer did you use out of interest?



I used ID-11 1:1 for 13 mins (although my timer fell into a sink full of water half way through so it could have been 12 or 14 mins! )

I also used a red filter on 3, 4 and 7,but the effect wasn't as pronounced as I'd hoped.

Scanned using an Epson V200,I only really wanted a scanner for making contact sheets but I've been really impressed with the quality (comparing them to photos developed traditionally) especially considering it's such a cheap machine.

Thanks for the comments,

Rob.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice Rob!

Ah the darkroom is a clumsy place at times lol, still, looks like the results came out ok so the time couldn't have been far off.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 22, 2008)

The detail in these photos is very good.  My favorite photo is #3 with the strong diagonal line of a road.  My only comment is that of those before me:  The photo (#6) has a part of a person in it.

I think its neat too that you developed these yourself.  I bet the end result is more satisfying when you are responsible from shutter click to print, right?


----------

